# Amateurs 1, Coyotes 1. Sucess!



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

Finally made it out last night for some dog hunting and we had high hopes. North wind, cloudy and moon in the sky at 1 am.

The night gotted started off on the right foot when we pulled up to my buddy's farm and they had plowed a pile of snow up over the lane. He says "Oh just speed up and go right through it".... this did not work. We spent the first 45 minutes of the night digging out my truck with an ice scraper and a branch. Once we got back on the road we parked and started our hike out.

First set Howl... nothing, tweety.... nothing, lil dog rabbit distress..........nothing. Called it and moved on.

Second set out behind my parents house on the back 40. We set up in the burning pile in the bottom of the valley watching the far hill. I knew shots here would be 100 yds or less and fast so I only loaded 2 bullets (dumb idea).

My buddy Chad hits the distress... nothing 3 more times... nothing. We wait about ten minutes. He hits it again.... one shows up on the far hill 75 yards out and stops. I don't have a shot with the brush and he's carrying a shotgun, he whispers shoot it, I reply no shot.

He lip squeaks. It dissappears into the creek in front of us. Then a second coyote appears, again stopped behind brush further up the hill. "Shoot it".... "No shot". Lip squeak, second dog runs down into the creek, the first dog appears 30 yards to my right again blocked from me by brush. "shoot it damnit"..."no shot, you shoot it" "Can't get turned, shoot it" The whole time I"m watchin the dog in the scope and he heard the last whisper. The gig is up, he starts to back up and I pick a hole in the brush just under the dogs nose and fire one off. Branch. " Damnit shoot him" Chad lets the shotgun loose, misses. I only have one round left, the first dog appears across the creek. Lead the cross hairs about a foot in front of the nose and let the final bullet off. Dropped in his tracks.

The second dog appeared out of the creek bottom and we're all out of ammo!!! :******: The only time I've ever loaded less than 3 bullets!
:withstupid:

















Amateurs 1, Coyotes 1 and I will always have 3 in the rifle from now on.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Fun to get the first one isnt it?


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

Always good to get the first of the season on the first night out. :beer: Helps to knock the dust out of the calls and the rust out of my trigger finger.

Hoping for a few more this afternoon.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

congrats i am happy to finally see a couple coyotes land a spot on these forums.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL thanks for a good story.

I have learned thos same lessons before. Always bring enough ammo with. I have some experience with that.

As far as the getting stuck thing. I always keep a scoop shovel in my truck. Papapete and I have gotten stuck more than a few times. We have been known to get stuck driving to our stand, and if we are close enough, just walk out and call, then dig out AFTER the stand. No sense in making noise cussing, shoveling, and revving an engine to wreck a great stand. LOL

Also make sure you have a jack and spare in working order. We have changed a few tires. Ever had to change a tire by fullmoon light when it's 15 below? Sucks.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol hopefully it wasn't windy when it was 15 below


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well we were night calling so obviously it wasn't too windy.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

got ya. in nd it normally tends to be calmer at night then day.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah usually plus we aren't going to be calling when it's real windy.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

ILcoyote_amateur
Great story,thanks for posting. It reminds me I need to get out and call !!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Mossy how do you forget to call. shouldnt you be craving to call? you dont belong on these forums for coyotes if you forget :wink: lol jk get out there and get some trophies


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

Made a couple sets early this morning in the -6 degree weather. I don't know how you ND guys do it. I tip my hat to you guys. It's coooolllllldddddddd! Didn't see anything.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ILcoyote_amateur said:


> Made a couple sets early this morning in the -6 degree weather. I don't know how you ND guys do it. I tip my hat to you guys. It's coooolllllldddddddd! Didn't see anything.


Haha, -6 is WARM! Give me a week of -30!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Good story! At least you whacked one of them!



Fallguy said:


> As far as the getting stuck thing. I always keep a scoop shovel in my truck. Papapete and I have gotten stuck more than a few times. We have been known to get stuck driving to our stand, and if we are close enough, just walk out and call, then dig out AFTER the stand. No sense in making noise cussing, shoveling, and revving an engine to wreck a great stand. LOL
> 
> 
> > Hate to say it but this is one of the worst things you can do. I have made the mistake of doing this come back and the Effer is frozen. The truck is hot the snow is cold, thus melting then freezing when it cools off.
> ...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol how often doy you get stuck mike? lol also -6 we would be in heaven here lol as of right now its -1 with wind chills to -40 degrees lol


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

hunt4

You are right I never thought of the temperature thing of the truck and snow. That would explain why it was so hard to get out that day. And to think I teach freshman Physical Science (we cover the states of matter and phase changes). Goes to show you that when I take a day off to go hunting...I totally block out work and focus on hunting and taking a break!!! LOL

We actually had to go to some trees, snap off larger dead branches, and shove logs under the tires to get traction.

And this was a quad cab Ram...so I know you won't accuse us of having the wrong truck. :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol you guys used all sources you possibly could use.


----------

